# 2.5L Jetta engine more reliable than turbocharged tiguan engine?



## mrmojorising (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,
I was thinking of getting tiguan, but am concerned about the reliability of the turbocharged engine. Consdering a jetta instead. Woudl the jetta' reliability be any better?
Thanks


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

They're both reliable engines.
I had my car for 8,000 miles without a hiccup. It's at 70k miles right now.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

the new TSI 2.0T is a pretty solid engine, VW has come a long way from super sludging 1.8Ts with coilpacks that catch on fire. That being said I really like my 2.5 but in all honesty I doubt either one is more reliable than the other, you just don't have to chase boost leaks on the 2.5 until c2 motorsports gets ahold of your wallet.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Jetta engine more reliable than turbocharged tiguan engine? (mrmojorising)*

Get the Tiguan without fear, if you don't drive like a dumb you won't have any problem with the turbo before 200k km


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L Jetta engine more reliable than turbocharged tiguan engine? (mrmojorising)*

The only thing I would say is that if you get the 2.0T, you should plan on changing your oil every 8,000 km. People who have run used oil analysis have seen that the turbo engine is more demanding on the oil and it wears out quicker. The 2.5L is just fine going 16,000 km between oil changes (provided you're always using VW 502.00 approved synthetic).


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Jetta engine more reliable than turbocharged tiguan engine? (classicjetta)*

yea 6.5 quarts at 7$ a quart kinda sucks tho


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Jetta engine more reliable than turbocharged tiguan engine? (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_yea 6.5 quarts at 7$ a quart kinda sucks tho








 Oil change every 10,000 miles is priceless tho


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Jetta engine more reliable than turbocharged tiguan engine? (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_ Oil change every 10,000 miles is priceless tho








 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_That being said I really like my 2.5 but in all honesty I doubt either one is more reliable than the other, you just don't have to chase boost leaks on the 2.5 until c2 motorsports gets ahold of your wallet.

are you implying that C2 is somehow responsible for your boost leaks? if so can you explain why?


----------



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*

Well, in a sense, c2 created the boost leaks because they created the boost.
I'm assuming that was said with love.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Jetta engine more reliable than turbocharged tiguan engine? (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_ Oil change every 10,000 miles is priceless tho









You nuts i barely make it to 5000 b4 i change mine out


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

Both motors are really good. I would def. change the oil in both at 5k miles.


----------

